# Look what I made from GD's pj pants



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I really goofed on GD's Pj pants this year. She'll be going to Univ of KY next year and I wanted to use the licensed fabric. Because it was just a cotton (no stretch), I used size that "should have" fit, and they turned out monstrous (1st photo). I took them home to adjust, and before she came to try on I tried to save time and take them in quite a bit. Oops, now they were too small. I now see that I can purchase the fleece in that print, or purchase ready-made pants (both of which would run around $35.00). So I decided to cut them up (stress reliever) and make something for her room (2nd photo). He's a bit weird looking, but I had this pattern and didn't want to put any more into it.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

he's lovely! Great!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Unique piece!!! Great!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea! She will be thrilled!!????????????


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job, I am sure she was quite happy when she opened your gift !!!!!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Too funny, she will love it.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hahaha, lemonade from lemons! He's/she's a terrific mascot!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

He is super cute,And will last a lot longer,


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Clever you. Cute and I'm sure she'll cherish it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

What a great idea! Lemons to lemonade.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great needle work he is lovely


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love it.
Dick


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

He's just lovely.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

i think she will love the little bear far more that pj bottoms...he is so cute!!
Blessings


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's making lemonade from a lemon..and what you made is attractive just the right size..the original idea was a super one too even though it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to...


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

You made it work!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. I sent "him" home with my daughter yesterday, and haven't heard yet from GD. But I am sure she will like it. 
And making the decision to abandon the pants pattern was very satisfying. I also "announced" to daughter that New Year's resolution was to NOT 
sew for them (unless asked for something specific). Knitting still seems to be well received, so I'm sticking to the things I know they like.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

well done, so cute


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice save, and good story to go with it.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

He's great.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

It is adorable and she will have one of a kind.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Aren't you clever! He's adorable!! :sm11:


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Great way to salvage the fabric--he sure is cute. The first photo of the oversize pj pants reminds me of a laundry bag.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

what an adorable rescue of a flubbed project - thx for sharing


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh how sweet and so much more memorable than a pair of pj pants could ever be.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Great solution! Love it! So will she!


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

Love the story, and the little guy is a real cutie! My bet is that he will be around for a long long time!


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

I went to UK a zillion years ago for my Master's degree! I wish I'd had that bear to take with me!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You are SO clever--and inasmuch as the p.j.'s would not fit--she will this "doll" forever! Be great in her dorm! Very, very clever! And, NO waste!!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm18:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How cute! You may as well go ahead and make more for her fiends!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

He is cute.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's adorable. What we go thru for our grandkids. I bet she loves him.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great save! Maybe this is what was meant to be.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

great.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice save!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute! Don't give up sewing for them, the stuffed animal is way more work than pj pants and you did such a great job. I make a lot of pj pants and it has taken me a long time to 'perfect' the pattern but they still never look like store bought. Too big, too tight, waist too high, too baggy at the ankle, crotch too bulky, etc. Ask for an old pair and make your own pattern


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Now that is a super recycling idea! THANK YOU.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think he is weird looking, at all. He's cute. Someday, you will think this is funny, if not now.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

He is neat and you gave me the idea to make one for my granddaughter that goes to Pitt.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think she will love it.


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

I love him!!!!!!! He is so cute. I think you did a great job.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Clever grandma, adorable pet, lucky granddaughter!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great save an he is adorable I had one similar to it years ago but it was a clown with pink hair an loved it!! She will love it I'm sure...


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

All's well that ends well...Very Clever!


----------

